# Can you combine OTA & TV2 or not?



## securitydr (Feb 19, 2008)

I want to combine the OTA signal with the TV2 output on a 722 using a splitter in reverse and send it through the cable distribution in my house to feed two TVs (one HD, one SD). The installer said that I can't do this, some forum posts say that you should be able to do this if you pick a TV2 channel out of range of the OTA channels, some forum posts say that they tried this and it didn't work.

Can someone who has this working please confirm that it is possible?


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

securitydr said:


> I want to combine the OTA signal with the TV2 output on a 722 using a splitter in reverse and send it through the cable distribution in my house to feed two TVs (one HD, one SD). The installer said that I can't do this, some forum posts say that you should be able to do this if you pick a TV2 channel out of range of the OTA channels, some forum posts say that they tried this and it didn't work.
> 
> Can someone who has this working please confirm that it is possible?


Not through the 722. The OTA tuner does not pass through the TV2 outputs.
You probably could diplex it down the coax, but would have to view it on a different TV2 input.
You probably know, you can view TV1 OTA recorded events on TV2.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

securitydr said:


> I want to combine the OTA signal with the TV2 output on a 722 using a splitter in reverse and send it through the cable distribution in my house to feed two TVs (one HD, one SD).


This is probably clear to you but just in case, you can't send an HD signal except through the HDMI and component/optical TV1 outputs - using this combination two HD TV's can watch the same thing but neither through coax.

On some thread they talk about diplexing the digital OTA signal and the TV2 output, but the TV2 output is not digital. Can't find that thread this late at night.


----------



## saltrek (Oct 22, 2005)

securitydr said:


> I want to combine the OTA signal with the TV2 output on a 722 using a splitter in reverse and send it through the cable distribution in my house to feed two TVs (one HD, one SD). The installer said that I can't do this, some forum posts say that you should be able to do this if you pick a TV2 channel out of range of the OTA channels, some forum posts say that they tried this and it didn't work.
> 
> Can someone who has this working please confirm that it is possible?


Yes, you can do this, and yes you should pick a channel that out of range of your OTA channels to distribute TV2.

As others have said, the distribution of TV2 is not digital, so if you are sending this to a digital TV with only a digital tuner, you will not be able to view the TV2 output on it.


----------



## theoak (Nov 5, 2007)

securitydr said:


> I want to combine the OTA signal with the TV2 output on a 722 using a splitter in reverse and send it through the cable distribution in my house to feed two TVs (one HD, one SD). The installer said that I can't do this, some forum posts say that you should be able to do this if you pick a TV2 channel out of range of the OTA channels, some forum posts say that they tried this and it didn't work.
> 
> Can someone who has this working please confirm that it is possible?


:welcome_s

You could also start recording your OTA broadcast, wait a minute or two and then watch the recording on TV2.

If you want to change channels to another OTA channel however, you would need to stop the recording, and start recording the other ... which would be a bit of a pain.

Otherwise, you would need to run your OTA antenna to your TV2 and combine it with what you get from your 722. Assuming of course you can watch digital on your TV2.

Of course, if you get your locals in HD via satellite, this will not be an issue. However as previously noted, TV2 is only 480i out of the 722.


----------



## iwannarock1 (Feb 14, 2008)

securitydr said:


> I want to combine the OTA signal with the TV2 output on a 722 using a splitter in reverse and send it through the cable distribution in my house to feed two TVs (one HD, one SD).
> Can someone who has this working please confirm that it is possible?


Yes you can. You have it right. Take the tv2 feed into one side of a splitter(in reverse), connect an OTA to the other side, and the single coax with carry both. Put the channel up high enough so as not to interfere with the tv2 OTA channels(69 is the highest you can go) These wont appear in the channel guide, you'll have to watch these on the tv channels.

You'll have to have the Tv2's antenna set to "air or antenna" of course.

Doing this can effect pq on both the TV2 picture, and the OTA's, on mine the 2 lowest channels aren't as clear as when they are directly connected to my OTA.

Another note, you can go into modulator setup and set TV1 to appear on your TV2 on another channel. I have TV2 on channel 60, and TV1 on Channel 62.


----------



## socal55 (Feb 5, 2008)

iwannarock1 said:


> Yes you can. You have it right. Take the tv2 feed into one side of a splitter(in reverse), connect an OTA to the other side, and the single coax with carry both. Put the channel up high enough so as not to interfere with the tv2 OTA channels(69 is the highest you can go) These wont appear in the channel guide, you'll have to watch these on the tv channels.
> 
> You'll have to have the Tv2's antenna set to "air or antenna" of course.
> 
> ...


I tried this with my 622 and encountered the same problem with OTA channel 2. Not only was the analog signal poor, but the digital tuner in the TV could not receive the channel 2 HD signal either. Other analog and digital OTA signals were OK, though.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

I'm doing this today. I've got my OTA cable coming into the house behind my 2 ViP722s. I run that into a splitter and feed both my ViP722s and another splitter/joiner (being used as a joiner at this point). It then take both of the Home Distribution RF Outputs on my ViIP722s and run them into the splitter/joiner with the OTA signal. Next I take the now combined signals of both ViP722s and my OTA signal and run that back to a distribution panel in the middle of my house and spit that out to the rest of the TVs in my house. This means that any TV with an ATSC tuner can pick up all the locals in HD and every TV can pick up TV1/TV2 of each ViP722. 

On one of these runs I actually have this combined signal running through a pair of diplexers to a TV that has a 211 running off it. Basically with a signal cable I'm carrying the Dish signal, my OTA signal, and the RF outputs of my ViP722s .


----------



## chi_ray (Feb 17, 2008)

iwannarock1 said:


> Another note, you can go into modulator setup and set TV1 to appear on your TV2 on another channel. I have TV2 on channel 60, and TV1 on Channel 62.


Is this only possible on the 722, or can other two tuner receivers be set this way? Can this be done on a 322 or a 625?


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

Rob Glasser said:


> I'm doing this today. I've got my OTA cable coming into the house behind my 2 ViP722s. I run that into a splitter and feed both my ViP722s and another splitter/joiner (being used as a joiner at this point). It then take both of the Home Distribution RF Outputs on my ViIP722s and run them into the splitter/joiner with the OTA signal. Next I take the now combined signals of both ViP722s and my OTA signal and run that back to a distribution panel in the middle of my house and spit that out to the rest of the TVs in my house. This means that any TV with an ATSC tuner can pick up all the locals in HD and every TV can pick up TV1/TV2 of each ViP722.
> 
> On one of these runs I actually have this combined signal running through a pair of diplexers to a TV that has a 211 running off it. Basically with a signal cable I'm carrying the Dish signal, my OTA signal, and the RF outputs of my ViP722s .


Following this method, Rob, will any 722 TV2 have EPG data and access to the OTA's, when in dual-mode?


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

chi_ray said:


> Is this only possible on the 722, or can other two tuner receivers be set this way? Can this be done on a 322 or a 625?


This is only possible right now on dual tuner dual output receivers with the home distribution RF output. The only 2 that come to mind right now are the ViP622 and ViP722. I can't remember if the 222 has this ability or not, it might.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Ken Green said:


> Following this method, Rob, will any 722 TV2 have EPG data and access to the OTA's, when in dual-mode?


This means that the coax that runs to all the other TVs carries the OTA signals I can pick up for my local stations (only viewable if plugged into a TV with an ATSC tuner) as well as the analog TV1/TV2 outputs of my 722s. If I plug the cable into a TV with an NTSC tuner I see my 722 outputs any analog stations my CM4221 can pick up but obviously none of the digital channels.


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

Rob Glasser said:


> This means that the coax that runs to all the other TVs carries the OTA signals I can pick up for my local stations (only viewable if plugged into a TV with an ATSC tuner)


So, on any TV2 having an ATSC tuner, you would have to change the TV input to where the OTA's come in?
Sorry, I'm not getting it...you know I'm slow!


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Ken Green said:


> So, on any TV2 having an ATSC tuner, you would have to change the TV input to where the OTA's come in?
> Sorry, I'm not getting it...you know I'm slow!


On TV2 having an ATSC and NTSC tuner (usually if a TV has ATSC I've found it can also pick up NTSC) then you get everything on that TV, live OTA channels + the TV2 and potentially TV1 outputs of your 722(s), depending on how you have your 722(s) setup.

For example in my case on my downstairs TV that has a DVD Recorder with an ATSC and NTSC tuner built it, plugged into an HDTV Monitor I get all my locals via antenna, + I see 722-1 TV1 on channel 53, 722-1 TV2 on channel 55, 722-2 TV1 on channel 57 and 722-2 TV2 on channel 59, when everything is running in Dual Mode, when running in Single Mode channels 53 and 55 show the same content, and channels 57 and 59 show the same content.


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

Rob Glasser said:


> On TV2 having an ATSC and NTSC tuner (usually if a TV has ATSC I've found it can also pick up NTSC) then you get everything on that TV, live OTA channels + the TV2 and potentially TV1 outputs of your 722(s), depending on how you have your 722(s) setup.
> 
> For example in my case on my downstairs TV that has a DVD Recorder with an ATSC and NTSC tuner built it, plugged into an HDTV Monitor I get all my locals via antenna, + I see 722-1 TV1 on channel 53, 722-1 TV2 on channel 55, 722-2 TV1 on channel 57 and 722-2 TV2 on channel 59, when everything is running in Dual Mode, when running in Single Mode channels 53 and 55 show the same content, and channels 57 and 59 show the same content.


Ah, now I got it.
New project for me this weekend...whoohoo 
Uhm...keep your Blackberry nearby please


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Ken Green said:


> Following this method, Rob, will any 722 TV2 have EPG data and access to the OTA's, when in dual-mode?


You will not have the EPG Guide info for the OTA's on TV2's Guide in Dual Mode. (If you receive HD locals from E* the info in the TV2's EPG is for that content from the satellite. It may be the same content, but it will not allow recording of OTA.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

SaltiDawg said:


> You will not have the EPG Guide info for the OTA's on TV2's Guide in Dual Mode. (If you receive HD locals from E* the info in the TV2's EPG is for that content from the satellite. It may be the same content, but it will not allow recording of OTA.


Correct, the OTA signal in this case is completely outside of of the 722s, it's being added into the same cable after the TV1/TV2 signals leave the 722s. There is no way to see OTA stations and/or guide info on TV2 output on a 622/722 in Dual Mode.


----------



## securitydr (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks to all who replied. Today, my Minnesota roof was free enough of ice and snow for my Dish installation so I got to try this out first hand. The tech was willing to set this up for the learning opportunity, and it worked beautifully. The 722 is connected directly to my 1st HD set, I can see TV2 output on air channel 60 on my SD set, and my 2nd HD set along with the local channels on the 2nd HD set. I just need to order another UHF remote. I ordered the local station package too just for the program guide info. BTW, I am really impressed with the 722.

-- Brad


----------



## pamela40 (Aug 28, 2007)

Rob Glasser said:


> I'm doing this today. I've got my OTA cable coming into the house behind my 2 ViP722s. I run that into a splitter and feed both my ViP722s and another splitter/joiner (being used as a joiner at this point). It then take both of the Home Distribution RF Outputs on my ViIP722s and run them into the splitter/joiner with the OTA signal. Next I take the now combined signals of both ViP722s and my OTA signal and run that back to a distribution panel in the middle of my house and spit that out to the rest of the TVs in my house. This means that any TV with an ATSC tuner can pick up all the locals in HD and every TV can pick up TV1/TV2 of each ViP722.
> 
> On one of these runs I actually have this combined signal running through a pair of diplexers to a TV that has a 211 running off it. Basically with a signal cable I'm carrying the Dish signal, my OTA signal, and the RF outputs of my ViP722s .


Rob,
Could you sketch your connections please?


----------

